# Does anyone else here have an SF&F related blog?



## Rodders (Jul 15, 2010)

I have recently got into blogging to document my ever growing Millennium Falcon collection focus (www.mffanrodders.wordpress.com) and i have to say that i've found this to be an enjoyable way to pass the time. 

I know that AE35unit also has a blog (www.sfaddict.blogspot.com) which i like to dip into. i'm wondering if anyone else here have any blogs that they care to mention. 

Also, are there any sort of unofficial rules that make a good blog? (is there any way to make iteresting to others?)


----------



## iansales (Jul 15, 2010)

I have three blogs:

It Doesn't Have To Be Right…
A Space About Books About Space
sferse


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein (Jul 15, 2010)

The main tip I think anyone needs to create a good blog is to use Wordpress which i see you are doing so good work 

Other than that use stumble upon to index your blog and generate a few hits every now and then.

Never shy away from a shameless plug either, your blog is very niche so good luck with that...

Read other peoples blogs and leave comments. The more you interact with the community the more they will interact with you.

I'm following you now with Google Reader  You have quite an amazing collection there!

Anyway here's mine: Doctor Crankenstein


----------



## Rodders (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Guys, i've been looking at your blogs too. Very cool with a wide variety of subjects to follow.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jul 19, 2010)

I started one recently:

Urbis Weekly


----------



## digs (Jul 19, 2010)

I recently started a blog (on music though, not SFF) and I'm impressed with iansales for running three! I've tried to do one post a week (for two weeks...) and even though I really enjoy writing it, it's surprisingly difficult/exhausting. I would _love _to also have blogs on film, food, books, writing, blogging, life, death, random musings and arbitrary maunderings, but I don't think I would be able to maintain them all, and I'd be doing my legions of fans a disservice.


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein (Jul 19, 2010)

Then why not do more-or-less what I have done and just have one blog where you post everything?

(post your link too )


----------



## digs (Jul 19, 2010)

Haha, because I secretly dream of building a niche music blog with a broad readership and lucrative advertising 

At Doc Crank's behest, here 'tis (be warned - again - it's not SFF, unless one counts music as a form of magic capable of transcending the barriers of reason and logic and unleashing mysterious and primal forces in the human soul): nightcheese

Who knows, maybe one day some SFF film/book reviews will creep in there.


----------



## iansales (Jul 19, 2010)

"Niche" and "broad" don't really go together. And I'll be surprised if anyone makes a living from blog advertising. I had Google text ads on my blog - back when it was hosted at blogger.com - and in two years I made about $20. I always link books, DVDs and CDs to my affiliate accounts on Amazon and Book Depository, and that nets me about £25 a year from each.


----------



## digs (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess I meant a broad audience...within a niche 

And people do make a living off blog advertising, so consider yourself surprised! I don't particularly like the idea off living off advertising though; I suppose I just dream of a life where I can write and blog without any financial concerns.


----------



## iansales (Jul 19, 2010)

Do you know someone who lives off the earnings generated by their blog? Because there may be lots of sites claiming you can, but that doesn't mean it happens. Just like all those books that promise to make you into a best-selling author...


----------



## Pyan (Jul 19, 2010)

Moved to SFF Lounge...


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't know of any that do.

I think it would be possible for some of the bigger blogs such as TechCrunch or Pharyngula


----------



## digs (Jul 20, 2010)

TechCrunch definitely provides a liveable income - $2mill+ p.a. according to Wiki. I personally only know of one person who lives off their blog, which is a student doing my course who is most probably below the poverty line. I did interview some full-time bloggers (food bloggers mostly) a few months ago though. Some lived off their blogs but most supplemented their income with freelance work.

Anyway, to get back on track, I found this fantasy blog that looks like it has some pretty in-depth reviews and analyses of recent books and such.


----------



## iansales (Jul 20, 2010)

TechCrunch has loads of people working for it. It's a magazine not a blog. The same is true of io9.


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah I don't read TechCrunch so I didn't know that. reading about the iPhone 5 times a day would bore me to freaking tears.

What's the blog this student lives off of digs? I'd be interested having a look...

Also I posted this in the other, more general, blogs post But I guess I should repost it here: The League of Extraordinary Writers

A blog Written by a group of YA Speculative Fiction Dystopia Writers.


----------



## Anne Lyle (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a blog, Nest Full of Shiny, where I talk about writing, publishing, cool technology and whatever else piques my interest - usually published weekly on a Tuesday. 

That's fairly new, though, being a sideline from my long-running writing journal, which records for posterity my struggle to finish this **** novel


----------



## sci-fi girl (Aug 2, 2010)

I created one two years ago (In French though)

scifgirl's blog - Mille et un mondes - Skyrock.com


----------



## Thadlerian (Aug 3, 2010)

I haven't got a blog, but I have a webcomic, which is sort of related - a comic (more like graphic novel) that gets updated with more of the storyline at various intervals. It's got a fantasy theme: The Riftsound.


----------

